# Difference between 521, 522, 622?



## Spring1898 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the latter 2 are power throws, but aside from the 1" cutting width and the engine size, what is different?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I have wondered this too. The larger PowerThrows had the PowerShift bucket, but I have not seen this on the 5 and 6-versions. And the XL versions of the PowerThrows had the articulated chute control rods. But for the 5hp and 6hp, I don't know what other differences there may be. We'll see if the Toro experts can reply.

tx


----------

